# Advice on Jet 1200 dust collector.



## Paul W Gillespie (Jul 7, 2011)

How is this deal on a Jet 1200 dust collector on CL? I would think it is better than the HF one. He said the outside is beatup, but it works well.

http://annapolis.craigslist.org/tls/2500395966.html


----------



## PurpleHeartJarHead (Jul 17, 2011)

Paul W Gillespie said:


> How is this deal on a Jet 1200 dust collector on CL? I would think it is better than the HF one. He said the outside is beatup, but it works well.
> 
> http://annapolis.craigslist.org/tls/2500395966.html


Make sure it works at the sellers location. $150 or $600, if it don't work, you paid too much. That is the best advice I can offer. Oh, and take some one with you. :shifty:


----------



## knotscott (Nov 8, 2007)

PurpleHeartJarHead said:


> Make sure it works at the sellers location. $150 or $600, if it don't work, you paid too much. That is the best advice I can offer. Oh, and take some one with you. :shifty:


+1, well said. It does have some mechanical advantages over the HF that should equate to some performance advantages (larger impeller, stronger motor), but as Purple Heart states points out, "if it don't work, you paid too much." Test it before, and don't be afraid to offer less. If you don't get it, the HF unit performs well enough to get the job done.


----------



## rrich (Jun 24, 2009)

Looks like it may have been used to clean a flooded basement.


----------



## Paul W Gillespie (Jul 7, 2011)

Well the guy still has it. I asked him if he could send some other pics and he said sorry he didn't have any others. I guess I am going to have to go check it out in person. I mean I would have anyway, before buying it, but was hoping to see some other pics before committing to going to see it. That is if he still wants to deal with me, I have emailed him a lot about this and other things he was selling. But hey, he is the one trying to sell something.


----------



## Paul W Gillespie (Jul 7, 2011)

OK oing to check out the jet this afternoon. My latest question is would the Jet at 1200 CFM be as good as the HF model that is rated at 1550CFM. They both would cost me about the same if I can't talk the guy down. The Jet may have a better filter bag, not sure, but is used. The HF would be new, but it is HF and could be more hassle with missing parts and such.

Thanks


----------



## knotscott (Nov 8, 2007)

Paul W Gillespie said:


> OK oing to check out the jet this afternoon. My latest question is would the Jet at 1200 CFM be as good as the HF model that is rated at 1550CFM. They both would cost me about the same if I can't talk the guy down. The Jet may have a better filter bag, not sure, but is used. The HF would be new, but it is HF and could be more hassle with missing parts and such.
> 
> Thanks


The Jet has a bigger impeller (12" vs 10-3/4"), and probably a more powerful motor (true 2hp vs ~ 1.5hp), which means the Jet can potentially move more air, so it should have a higher CFM rating the HF. My advice is to forget the actual CFM numbers on both...they often don't mean much. Just be sure it's not trashed.


----------



## Paul W Gillespie (Jul 7, 2011)

Now I know why, lets call him "Frank W", didn't want to send me any better pictures of his mold covered, dirty dust collector, that had holes in the metal fan housing. He said a bolt must have been in there when he bought it in 1999 and shot through the housing in two different places. The one hole was about an inch and a half long. He had electrical tape covering them.

I don't want to sour you guys by venting, but the guy was a jerk and I gotta tell someone. I get there and start looking it over. He then starts telling me about the mold on the bags. I ask if his basement had ever flooded and he say no, it just from the saw dust. OK, I am new at this, it could be true and I ask if he thinks I can wash the bags in the washer, he says yes.

He then fires it up and it sounds OK, I guess, like I said I am new at this. I did hear a slight rattle later, but it could have been coming from the bags or bag holders. I ask if he has anything else that goes with it and he says I guess I could throw in this 10' section of 4" plastic hose.

I start making small talk, because it looked like the guy had a nice shop before selling all his stuff, he's moving to FLA, to retire. I enjoy talking to woodworkers and trying to learn what I can.

Then I ask about the electrical tape and he peels it off to show me the holes. He tells me he bought the machine for $499.00 in 1999 and about a week into owning it, the mishap happened. He said he would have returned it but the store was far away. OK. He tells me I can get this plastic weld stuff and seal it up good as new. OK, if you say so.

I ask him if he has anything else he is looking to get rid of and he shows me a decent looking Jet floor drill press, but can't remember what he is asking for it. Then he shows me a dado set, and again no price.

I then go back to the DC and turn it on again. I hear the rattle, but I am still thinking positive. Then I ask the question, "So is $150 the best you can do?" You would have though I asked for his first born child. He tells me "I am thinking about putting the weld stuff on it myself and asking 300." I laughed and said "good luck with that." He then said $150, take it or leave it." I stuck out my hand and said "thanks for taking the time to show it to me and have a nice day." Then I left.

This guy was batty if he thinks he is going to get 300 for this thing, it was a stretch even at $150. I may have even went for it if this had any kind of good attitude or would have even budged a little, like $140.

On the ride home all I could taste was mold in taste in my mouth and I started thinking I may have lucked out passing on this. I did want to write him an email and tell him what an ass he was, but figured I would just let it go, after venting here of course. Thanks for reading, I feel much better now.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Good work Paul!*

Kinda confirmed my suspicions. You don't want any rattling sounds in a DC. Period. Go with the HF on sale or with a coupon...they have "online" coupons if you look on their site. 
I just thought if you put a separator in between the source and the DC if may catch most of the dust anyway and the 5 micron bag on the HF may be be so bad. You can get better bags from here:

http://shop.ebay.com/i.html?_nkw=dust+collector+bag

and here: http://www.americanfabricfilter.com/

This is a pretty good deal on a 3HP with 2.5 micron bags:
http://www.grizzly.com/products/3-HP-Dust-Collector-with-New-
Impeller/G1030Z2

This is a 2HP : http://www.grizzly.com/products/2-HP-Dust-Collector-with-2-5-Micron-Bag-and-New-Impeller/G1029Z2


----------



## knotscott (Nov 8, 2007)

Good thing you didn't get it....sounds like trouble. I think the vast majority of people selling things try to be honest and fair...that's especially true of woodworkers IME, but it boggles my mind when people post used items and make no effort to clean them up, are sparse or evasive about details, fail to post pics, and/or ask too much. I love the CL ads that read 10" TS...$100....no pics, no model #, no description....do people really even respond?


----------



## Paul W Gillespie (Jul 7, 2011)

Funny that this guy still has his DC for sale on CL for the same $150, three weeks after I looked at it. He has to be close to moving to FLA. soon. I should email him and offer $50, just to piss him off, not that I am that petty. He was a jerk though.


----------



## troyd1976 (Jul 26, 2011)

Ya know what they say, one mans treasure is another's trash, sounds like in this case whomever buys it at his prices one mans trash will become another's.
He sounds quick to throw out the JB weld idea, wonder if anything inside its held together with jb weld and bailing wire..lol..


----------



## dbhost (Jan 28, 2008)

As beat to death as that thing sounds, go to HF and get a new one.


----------

